# Meet Torrence!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

After seeing some wonderful work by a member on The Continental Garden Trains forum (see: The Return of YAF - Le Controlleur Gros ) I decided to pick up an old project. 

This was how this figure looks like last year before he disappeared into a box. 
The body is made from wrapped aluminum foil (following the figure making classes here on MLS some good reading!) and covered with Fimo clay and baked in an oven. 1 hand (and a watch) were also sculpted from Fimo.

















So, last tuesday I started. I used Milliput (thanks for the idea Clive!) and start sculpting a head and some suspenders (sorry for the bad pictures!).



















Followed yesterday by a little French barret, hand and little suitcase. 


















Because the figure reminds me very much of Inspector Torrence from the Maigret novels by Georges Simenon, I decided to call him Torrence!! 

Next to do is to get rid of that alien green skin and paint some human colors on it  


Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Torrence of Milliput.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very good! 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good. I gotta try that miliput stuff.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I could not keep my people's faces from looking like Neanderthawls (sp?) so I have not returned to sculpting in a year now. Your guy's head looks great! thanks for posting


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!

First layers of base colors (all Tamiya acrylics). He looks a bit shiny in the face...

















Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

FINISHED! (I guess)
The shades in the face are done with the Andrea Flesh Paint set (waterbase/acrylic). The shades on the clothes and the eyes were done with thinned oil paint (Van Dijck's brown). 


































Paulus


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice


----------

